# Any thought to imposing posting limits?



## IndyJones1023

Maybe XX number of posts per day? Or X number of threads started?


----------



## DAccardi

with 39 thousand posts, it's a possibility.  I hate when people reply to a post with nothing but a ramble and nothing that answers the question.


----------



## ZeoTiVo

IndyJones1023 said:


> Or X number of threads started?


Have someone in mind?


----------



## Peter Redmer

I don't know if we've ever considered imposing this limitation on the forums. Indy, was there a specific problem poster that you're noticing, or do you have any other input on why you'd like to see this limitation implemented?


----------



## IndyJones1023

I'm not speaking for anyone but myself, but there are people who seem to post any little thought that drips out of their head. And every time, it's a new thread they start. So the main page of HH gets "polluted" with thread after thread by the same person.

Also, some people seem to think they are providing a service to TCF by reposting news articles. But that's all they do, just spit out news links. Why? I have no idea. They offer no input or reason why they're bringing this info to TCF.

These situations lead me to believe that some people are merely trying to pad their post counts. Thus, the signal-to-noise ration is frustratingly low* because of it.

* Low is the bad one, right?


----------



## Einselen

I know I have post some dud threads here, I thought they would be fun discussion but they just fall flat or might be helpful for me to get some SOAK but the SOAK fails me. Does that mean I should have a post restriction?

I understand abuse issues but in my opinion this needs to be on a case by case option.

As far as people posting news links everyone does it, I have done it before, if it generates discussion why not? If it is just to pad post count then again I think that needs to be handled on a case by case basis.


----------



## TiVo'Brien

I'm with Indy. Either give me the ability to ignore threads, or impose a thread creation limit.

And it wouldn't hurt if the forum software automatically corrected for bad punctuation and spelling.


----------



## dswallow

Indy, perhaps you just need to chill out and take a vacation. It's just a discussion forum.


----------



## IndyJones1023

Oh, I definitely need a vacation. But not enough money to go skiing or something I'd like to do. So it'll probably just wind up being a staycation.


----------



## Einselen

IndyJones1023 said:


> Oh, I definitely need a vacation. But not enough money to go skiing or something I'd like to do. So it'll probably just wind up being a staycation.


Take the kids to Disney or Universal. Universal has great deal now, you can even get a pass for I think 100 bucks (with some blackout dates and good until the end of the year, but Mari Gras is going on. You can see KC and the Sunshine Band or Kelly Clarkson!)


----------



## dswallow

IndyJones1023 said:


> Oh, I definitely need a vacation. But not enough money to go skiing or something I'd like to do. So it'll probably just wind up being a staycation.


I did that recently -- ended up being sick for half of the 15 or 16 days I took off (burning up vacation time rather than losing it). On the one hand, it was really annoying since I'd otherwise have been in the same place but using sick time. But on the other, the time seemed to drag out forever, and it felt like I'd been on vacation for a month by the time it was over.

At least it gave me a chance to catch up on 2 TiVo's of recorded programs.


----------



## IndyJones1023

Einselen said:


> Take the kids to Disney or Universal. Universal has great deal now, you can even get a pass for I think 100 bucks (with some blackout dates and good until the end of the year, but Mari Gras is going on. You can see KC and the Sunshine Band or Kelly Clarkson!)


Here's the thing: my ex ruined the boys with regards to theme parks. She tricked them onto Space Mountain as their first ride ever when they were little. Now they're scared shi7less of any and all rides. I'm just biding my time until they come around. So the parks are basically worthless to us.

Maybe Wet 'n Wild in the summer.


----------



## Mindflux

You are worried about limited posts per day when you are fast approaching 40k posts?

Oh the huge manatee.


----------



## IndyJones1023

Mindflux said:


> You are worried about limited posts per day when you are fast approaching 40k posts?
> 
> Oh the huge manatee.


Over the course of 7 years. Did they teach you any of the higher math in school?


----------



## Mindflux

IndyJones1023 said:


> Over the course of 7 years. Did they teach you any of the higher math in school?


That's still 15 posts per day. You're worried about someone who spills every thought into a post but are excluding yourself?


----------



## IndyJones1023

Mindflux said:


> That's still 15 posts per day. You're worried about someone who spills every thought into a post but are excluding yourself?


I'm not excluding myself at all. Where did you get that notion?

Let's say the mods implement some system of throttling based on this thread. If I fall within the throttle window, I'd be help back from posting.

Where did I say I should be excluded?


----------



## Mindflux

IndyJones1023 said:


> I'm not excluding myself at all. Where did you get that notion?
> 
> Let's say the mods implement some system of throttling based on this thread. If I fall within the throttle window, I'd be help back from posting.
> 
> Where did I say I should be excluded?


You are insinuating you are *not* someone posting every thought dripping out of their head. Where as some other folks seem to see it another way.

Care to elaborate who is posting in excess of 15 posts a day that you think this rule should apply to?


----------



## IndyJones1023

Mindflux said:


> You are insinuating you are *not* someone posting every thought dripping out of their head. Where as some other folks seem to see it another way.
> 
> Care to elaborate who is posting in excess of 15 posts a day that you think this rule should apply to?


Leave your baggage at home, dude.

I would think that the posts/day would have to be high, but the threads/day would be much lower. Can you think of any reason why someone would start more than, say, 10 threads per day?


----------



## Mindflux

IndyJones1023 said:


> Leave your baggage at home, dude.
> 
> I would think that the posts/day would have to be high, but the threads/day would be much lower. Can you think of any reason why someone would start more than, say, 10 threads per day?


Baggage? I'm not the one feeling threatened by someone besting my post count.


----------



## IndyJones1023

Mindflux said:


> Baggage? I'm not the one feeling threatened by someone besting my post count.


Oh, I see your "concern" now. No, that's not what this is about. If post counts were turned off, I'd still be starting this thread.


----------



## Einselen

Mindflux said:


> Baggage? I'm not the one feeling threatened by someone besting my post count.


It is not about the post count, I doubt Indy cares about that. It is about the useless threads that are in HH that seam to be posted, maybe replied to a few times that bumps it back up and then die off.


----------



## IndyJones1023

Sort of. I'm really focusing on the people who seem to be "post whoring" by starting several threads per day. I don't know what the reason is, other than to pump up their post count.


----------



## Einselen

IndyJones1023 said:


> Sort of. I'm really focusing on the people who seem to be "post whoring" by starting several threads per day. I don't know what the reason is, other than to pump up their post count.


Well I myself get paid for every post here so...

Ok I don't.


----------



## Einselen

IndyJones1023 said:


> Sort of. I'm really focusing on the people who seem to be "post whoring" by starting several threads per day. I don't know what the reason is, other than to pump up their post count.


Now back to seriousness (and another +1 on my count ). If that is the case then why not ask for no post counts?


----------



## dswallow

I don't know why some people are so fixated on post count; it's rarely a REASON to make a post or create a thread -- maybe when some people are approaching their first few YAMMs they might get caught up in it, but after that, it really doesn't matter.

It's just amusing to see who complains about what and why; that's what is really strange sometimes.

I don't see a reason for trying to come up with rules to penalize someone who's trying to be active in the community; that's a self-regulating thing -- if nobody's interested in what they post, nobody'll participate in threads they create. And if they are, then what's the problem? People are apparently interested and participating. If *you're* not interested in them, then it's *your* issue to deal with, not the forums.


----------



## IndyJones1023

dswallow said:


> If *you're* not interested in them, then it's *your* issue to deal with, not the forums.


An "ignore thread" feature has been requested time and again here, to no avail.


----------



## dswallow

IndyJones1023 said:


> An "ignore thread" feature has been requested time and again here, to no avail.


To ignore a thread, you'd have to see it first, anyway.

Ignore the thread. That doesn't require anything on anyone's part but actually just ignoring it. You can't ignore a thread unless the forum provides a mechanism for you to ignore it?

I ignore thousands of threads here every day without having a forum feature to automate it. I see what's new; I participate in those I want to, and then I never am bothered by the others again.


----------



## Einselen

dswallow said:


> To ignore a thread, you'd have to see it first, anyway.
> 
> Ignore the thread. That doesn't require anything on anyone's part but actually just ignoring it. You can't ignore a thread unless the forum provides a mechanism for you to ignore it?
> 
> I ignore thousands of threads here every day without having a forum feature to automate it. I see what's new; I participate in those I want to, and then I never am bothered by the others again.


I have to say though having an ignore/hide thread feature would be nice. Over at FW you can click "Not interested" on a deal and then poof that deal thread is gone. Make seeing what is new A LOT easier.


----------



## IndyJones1023

And keep in mind, folks, this is merely a suggestion. No need to go on the attack.


----------



## boywaja

If you can be replaced by a RSS feed from News of the Weird, you really need to question your posting style in my opinion.

If only ignoring a person had the OPTION of not displaying all theads started by them as well.


----------



## Fleegle

IndyJones1023 said:


> I'm not speaking for anyone but myself, but there are people who seem to post any little thought that drips out of their head. And every time, it's a new thread they start. So the main page of HH gets "polluted" with thread after thread by the same person.
> 
> Also, some people seem to think they are providing a service to TCF by reposting news articles. But that's all they do, just spit out news links. Why? I have no idea. They offer no input or reason why they're bringing this info to TCF.
> 
> These situations lead me to believe that some people are merely trying to pad their post counts. Thus, the signal-to-noise ration is frustratingly low* because of it.
> 
> * Low is the bad one, right?


Yet another reason why we need an Ignore Thread option.


----------



## bsnelson

TiVo'Brien said:


> I'm with Indy. Either give me the ability to ignore threads, or impose a thread creation limit.





IndyJones1023 said:


> An "ignore thread" feature has been requested time and again here, to no avail.





Einselen said:


> I have to say though having an ignore/hide thread feature would be nice.





Fleegle said:


> Yet another reason why we need an Ignore Thread option.


Please, please, please, please, a thousand times please.

I personally will renew my long-expired TCF Club membership if we can get this feature, but it would have to be available to all members, not just club members.

This feature would make the experience for me and others MUCH nicer. Please. I'm begging. Seriously.

Brad


----------



## dswallow

bsnelson said:


> I personally will renew my long-expired TCF Club membership if we can get this feature, but it would have to be available to all members, not just club members.


Why? I'd think that might be a good draw for membership -- access to additional forum features.


----------



## kdmorse

Someone's been tinkering with the menus. (In a good way). I just accidentally ignored a thread when I meant to subscribe to it.

(Any chance the Ignore Thread menu item could be knudged one item up, so that Thread Tools -> bottom of the list, is still Subscribe Thread, for those of us that are creatures of habit).

Thanks,

-Ken


----------



## eddyj

Hey, they added Ignore Thread? Sweet!!!

Thanks, guys!

Now, if you could only add a button so you could ignore a thread without having to open it, the feature would be perfect.


----------



## Mike Lang

They didn't believe me when I warned them that the first posts about it would be "thanks, but it could be better..."


----------



## eddyj

Mike Lang said:


> They didn't believe me when I warned them that the first posts about it would be "thanks, but it could be better..."


Isn't the purpose of making suggestions to improve things? 

Now, if I had said "nice try but not good enough", that would have been asshattish (and wrong).


----------



## kdmorse

Mike Lang said:


> They didn't believe me when I warned them that the first posts about it would be "thanks, but it could be better..."


Really? They didn't? They must be new here.....



It's a nice feature - many people will be happy. The people who didn't see the need for the feature, will somehow come up with a reason to gripe about it being added. Someone will call for an Ignore Feature feature, that lets you ignore new features like the ignore thread feature, so people can ignore the ability to ignore threads.

But come to think of it, the entire discussion can now be ignored.....

-Ken


----------



## YCantAngieRead

kdmorse said:


> Really? They didn't? They must be new here.....
> 
> 
> 
> It's a nice feature - many people will be happy. The people who didn't see the need for the feature, will somehow come up with a reason to gripe about it being added. Someone will call for an Ignore Feature feature, that lets you ignore new features like the ignore thread feature, so people can ignore the ability to ignore threads.
> 
> But come to think of it, the entire discussion can now be ignored.....
> 
> -Ken


I'm not sure about that. I didn't really see the need for the feature, but I have no problem with it being implemented because others really want it. I'm sure I'm not alone in that.


----------



## bsnelson

Thank you very much, PTB. As promised, I have renewed my TCF Club membership (although I have requested removal of the banner). 

This is a very nice upgrade; again, thanks very much. 

Brad


----------



## kdmorse

My general ambivalence is starting to fade - now that I've noticed you can ignore stickies.... :up:

-Ken


----------



## Fleegle

Oh YEA!

Thank you, thank you, Devs!


----------



## stalemate

This is not something that I personally wanted, but I would still like to say thanks for putting this in. I know it was a big want for several people. I bet one day I'll find a reason to ignore a thread too and now the software will do it for me.


----------



## Peter Redmer

You're all very welcome.

If anyone notices any issues, performance related or otherwise, please PM me or post on the board. If the module affects site performance in a significant way, we may have to remove it, but I don't see that happening based on what we've experienced for the past few days.

I thank everyone again for their patience and keep on enjoying the forums


----------



## heyitscory

IndyJones1023 said:


> Oh, I definitely need a vacation. But not enough money to go skiing or something I'd like to do. So it'll probably just wind up being a staycation.


Staycations are nice when you have Wii.

Also, I can tell Mike thinks very highly of us.


----------



## Gunnyman

would it be possible to have threads started by someone you are ignoring to be automatically ignored as well?


----------



## TiVo'Brien

Gunnyman said:


> would it be possible to have threads started by someone you are ignoring to be automatically ignored as well?


Too much news being posted for your tastes, too?


----------



## Peter Redmer

@Gunnyman - The module doesn't have the ability to do this natively. I think we're going to stick with it the way it is for now and ensure that it continues to run smoothly, and we may consider adding on that capability at some point in the future, if even such a module exists.


----------



## balboa dave

Gunnyman said:


> would it be possible to have threads started by someone you are ignoring to be automatically ignored as well?


As much as that would simplify things, even people I ignore start threads for some shows I watch. So if this is a feature that gets implemented, it has to be an option, so we can keep the way it works now.


----------



## Gunnyman

Peter Redmer said:


> @Gunnyman - The module doesn't have the ability to do this natively. I think we're going to stick with it the way it is for now and ensure that it continues to run smoothly, and we may consider adding on that capability at some point in the future, if even such a module exists.


Thanks for looking into it Peter.


----------

